# 2014 Tax Tips for Senior and Retirees



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2014)

April 15th is the tax filing deadline in the United States, here's a few tax tips for seniors and retirees...



> Older individuals may need to file a tax return in 2014 even if they already collect Social Security benefits.
> 
> Here are some 2014 tax tips for seniors. The tax season is upon us once again. Starting today, Friday, January 31, 2014, the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) will begin accepting all 2013 federal tax returns. The deadline to file and pay your taxes this year is Tuesday, April 15, 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks SeaBreeze for the information.


----------



## Ina (Apr 11, 2014)

Sea, We went to our senior citizens center to file our taxes yesterday. AARP does them yearly at the center. The AARP tax man called this morning to tell us that our application was rejected. It seem the online bank theft wasn't the last of it. Someone else had already file on our taxes. This whole identity theft has cost us over $3000.00 so far.
There seems to be fifty million people we have to call, and of course they are all sending out forms to be filled out. :soangry:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2014)

Ina, that's terrible!  How could someone else have filed your tax returns?   I feel bad for you, it sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## Ina (Apr 11, 2014)

The IRS say that we are of the first reporting this fraud, but them are expecting to see a flood after the 15th is over. They wanted to know if they found out who did it, would we be willing to testify. We said yes, hoe else are we to regain our money? Which of course could be up to 180 days, maybe more. Maybe if this new spree of fraud crime catches the IRS's attention, maybe we'll get more action against identity thefts.


----------

